# VER Chapter 11, Merger with PRG



## STEVETERRY (Apr 5, 2018)

See:

http://www.ver.com/restructure/

ST


----------



## Amiers (Apr 5, 2018)

Got an email like 20 mins ago. Kinda makes sense why they never called me back about a job I applied for. Womp womp.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 5, 2018)

I was wondering if they were trying to expand too fast.


----------



## Kelite (Apr 6, 2018)

So this family has four daughters, and they ALL want to get married on the same day... Something to think about when one considers rapid-fire mergers and acquisitions.


----------



## Footer (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow. Thats a bit of a stunner. Guess we now know how they kept such new gear out on the road. I was starting to see their gear a lot, especially their audio stuff. Too bad really, they were the only Meyer house left in the city that would actually return a call.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 8, 2018)

"*We* are the *Borg*. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile."

Seriously, it sounds like the people at VER all still have jobs and will get paid. So that's a plus and if they are allowed to stay a separate division within PRG that's probably best for the industry. So, it could have been a whole lot worse.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 8, 2018)

gafftaper said:


> So that's a plus and if they are allowed to stay a separate division within PRG that's probably best for the industry.



You mean that they might go back to being video equipment rentals?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 8, 2018)

That staying separate thing, doesnt usually last too loong in my experience. Bean counters see a lot of pluses in combining and not duplicating efforts, and bean counters rule.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 8, 2018)

They will cut employees once they realize who is who and if they are needed. A Merger is done to recoup and repair. They will bring in “specialists” and I give it 6-9 months before PRG dissolves VER and incorporates everything to their name.


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 9, 2018)

Amiers said:


> They will cut employees once they realize who is who and if they are needed. A Merger is done to recoup and repair. They will bring in “specialists” and I give it 6-9 months before PRG dissolves VER and incorporates everything to their name.


 @Amiers "6-9 months"? That long (eh)?? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 9, 2018)

6 month for the specialist to hit each major facility for a week at each location to grasp the way it’s ran. 3ish months to break it apart and rebuild it in their image. 




If they were effienct they would do it faster so they could double their bottom dollar with all the extra gear they acquired. As the more time spent analyzing and dissecting what they have bailed out mean less time gear is out under their name. Yes gear is going out but it’s not promoting PRG it is just massing whispers of VER this VER that which in my opinion drives PRG PR bail out campaign further away from its real goal Money.

This is all speculation by the way. However I know a good opportunity when I see it and PRG did the first right step let’s see if they can drive it home.

@RonHebbard friendly wager?


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 9, 2018)

Amiers said:


> 6 month for the specialist to hit each major facility for a week at each location to grasp the way it’s ran. 3ish months to break it apart and rebuild it in their image.
> 
> View attachment 16215
> 
> ...


 @Amiers Bah! *Humbug!!* _ *No!!!*_ I've seen nothing friendly about PRG. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## RichardBunting (Apr 12, 2018)

Amiers said:


> 6 month for the specialist to hit each major facility for a week at each location to grasp the way it’s ran. 3ish months to break it apart and rebuild it in their image.
> 
> View attachment 16215
> 
> ...



Having gone through the Borg process (albeit 15 years ago), PRG are very efficient at absorbing the companies they take over. As soon as the Chapter 11 is resolved, expect to see the red swirl all over shirts, jackets, flight cases, paperwork, and, of course, equipment within a week or two. As mentioned above, the management team will go through HR and inventory very quickly and get rid of anything (and anybody) they don't need.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## JohnD (Apr 12, 2018)

Amiers said:


>



Shifting gears, but a little less Borg and a little more WARNER please.


----------

